# Garmin....worth the money?



## Welsh wheels (13 Jun 2017)

I don't have a Garmin, but I am considering getting one at some point in the future. I am put off by their price tags though...it seems to me that a minimum of over £100 is a lot of money to spend considering I'd only use it to follow routes and keep track of basic things like average speed.


----------



## Markymark (13 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I don't have a Garmin, but I am considering getting one at some point in the future. I am put off by their price tags though...it seems to me that a minimum of over £100 is a lot of money to spend considering I'd only use it to follow routes and keep track of basic things like average speed.


iPhone (ymmv), charging case and quadlock. Sorted.


----------



## Sharky (13 Jun 2017)

If you have more than one bike, it comes into its own. Easy to swap from bike to bike and no wires or special fitting kits and no changes to calibration for different tyre sizes. The garmin mounts are very cheap.


----------



## mjr (13 Jun 2017)

If you want the display on all the time, a Garmin probably makes sense because the display is a lot less hungry than the ones on phones. Drawback is it's another thing to keep charged and another thing to add/remove from the bike.

If it's just for occasional glances, you can get apps that turn the display on and off periodically or when events happen (such as approaching a turn), or that say your speeds every minute, and apps and a phone holder (whether quadlock, band, or a top-tube or bar bag with a clear top) is a lot cheaper than a Garmin.


----------



## Welsh wheels (13 Jun 2017)

Markymark said:


> iPhone (ymmv), charging case and quadlock. Sorted.


I have used my phone and a mounter to navigate before, and to be fair it worked well.


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2017)

I know where I am going on every ride, I still have a Garmin though. Great little toy.


----------



## Markymark (13 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I have used my phone and a mounter to navigate before, and to be fair it worked well.


Well there you go. My charging case gives me 8 hours with a full map navigation but in flight mode, just GPS on.


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2017)

Just use phone with back up battery for all day rides?


----------



## Markymark (13 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4842187, member: 259"]Garmin. They're much more robust, and there's no farting about with a phone and worrying about it getting wet or falling off, the battery life is miles better, and the tracking's more accurate than with a phone as well, if you're bothered about having nice lines on maps. Which I am. [/QUOTE]
Nonsense. My garmin loved to crash. My phone is just as waterproof and I get 8 hours which is more than enough. 

Then factor in the massively clearer screen and map.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2017)

Garmins: They're as reliable as Markymark turning up to a thread about Garmins.


Actually, peoples experience seems to vary. I've had nothing but positives with mine. 10 hours, reliable directions, livetracking if you need people to follow you, compatible with all bikes and tracking programs, variety of mounts and accessories but if you get problems they can test your patience to sort and sometimes a phone with a subscription to rwgps might do or Google maps. Google is not 100% reliable with routing though, mrs C mostly uses her phone with a case but occasionally borrows my Garmin as it gives better directions.


----------



## Markymark (13 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> Garmins: They're as reliable as Markymark turning up to a thread about Garmins.
> 
> 
> Actually, peoples experience seems to vary. I've had nothing but positives with mine. 10 hours, reliable directions, livetracking if you need people to follow you, compatible with all bikes and tracking programs, variety of mounts and accessories but if you get problems they can test your patience to sort and sometimes a phone with a subscription to rwgps might do or Google maps. Google is not 100% reliable with routing though, mrs C mostly uses her phone with a case but occasionally borrows my Garmin as it gives better directions.


Whereas my garmin has crashed as many times as crackle has since taking his stabilisers off earlier this year.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2017)

Markymark said:


> Whereas my garmin has crashed as many times as crackle has since taking his stabilisers off earlier this year.


They're still on.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2017)

The very old simple Garmin models are extremely reliable and are available on eBay for well under £50 if you bid wisely. You might have to pay an extra £10 for a bar mount if one did not come with the GPS. I have navigated tens of thousands of kms with my old Etrex H and the only times that I have gone off course are when I have been distracted by talking to other CycleChatters and forgotten to look at the GPS screen. (My model doesn't beep when turns are coming up, though some models do.)

These old devices last about 24 hours on one pair of AA NiMH batteries.


----------



## Welsh wheels (13 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> The very old simple Garmin models are extremely reliable and are available on eBay for well under £50 if you bid wisely. You might have to pay an extra £10 for a bar mount if one did not come with the GPS. I have navigated tens of thousands of kms with my old Etrex H and the only times that I have gone off course is when I have been distracted by talking to other CycleChatters and forgotten to look at the GPS screen. (My model doesn't beep when turns are coming up, though some models do.)
> 
> These old devices last about 24 hours on one pair off AA NiMH batteries.


Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I don't have a Garmin, but I am considering getting one at some point in the future. I am put off by their price tags though...it seems to me that a minimum of over £100 is a lot of money to spend considering I'd *only use it to follow routes and keep track of basic things like average speed*.


Etrex 20. Pre-loved.


----------



## Welsh wheels (13 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Etrex. Pre-loved.


Thank you


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2017)

@Welsh wheels 
Google DC Rainmaker for in depth, comprehensive reviews of the Garmin range (and other GPS computers for that matter)


----------



## Welsh wheels (13 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @Welsh wheels
> Google DC Rainmaker for in depth, comprehensive reviews of the Garmin range (and other GPS computers for that matter)


Thanks for that


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Thank you


Welcome

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garmin-Et...5051478&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=232370678616


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> But set aside three years to get to grips with how to use the damn thing.


I know what you mean but the reality of most users is

Plot a route on a route plotting website, download the file, put the file on the Etrex, follow the coloured line on the map.


----------



## mjr (13 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4842187, member: 259"]Garmin. They're much more robust, and there's no farting about with a phone and worrying about it getting wet or falling off, the battery life is miles better, and the tracking's more accurate than with a phone as well, if you're bothered about having nice lines on maps. Which I am. [/QUOTE]
Tracking accuracy varies by phone, as does battery life while tracking.

Why don't you have to worry about the Garvin falling off? Are they invulnerable and homing?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4842606, member: 259"]Tracking accuracy is miles better with Garmins.

If a £100 Garmin falls off it bounces. If a £500+ iPhone falls off you have to replace the screen. No way I would ever recommend one.[/QUOTE]


And i've never had a Garmin fall off.


----------



## mjr (13 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> And i've never had a Garmin fall off.


I've never had a phone fall off. Dropped a few at other times. Not had to replace a screen yet. Buy good cases.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2017)

I got a Garmin watch thingy. Love it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Jun 2017)

Cateye make their own line of bicycle computers if youre looking to save quite a bit of cash. I think their display is a little less intuitive though so to see a lot of the information you might need to hook it up to a PC.

I like the amount of readouts i can get on a garmin screen though and navigation even though some models dont support full sized maps or step by step navigation you can download a small map file that your garmin can use or a file with just GPS data and the garmin will 'point' you in the direction you need to be going in terms of navigation.

I know this works as i navigated last years Dunwich Dynamo the same way


----------



## User33236 (13 Jun 2017)

Garmin are a *bit like Apple in that you pay a bit of a premium up front but benefit from better than average customer support. My 3 plus years old Edge 1000 developed a hardware fault last Thursday and I contacted Garmin about it. This afternoon, after paying a reasonable fee, I received a replacement by courier. Not many other companies are as good as that.

*I did say a 'bit like Apple' the major difference being Apple's software is actually pretty good.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> I've never had a phone fall off. Dropped a few at other times. Not had to replace a screen yet. Buy good cases.


I dropped my Galaxy S4 just once. It was in a full protective flip case and it landed flat on the screen (on a tiled floor), _not_ on a more vulnerable corner of the case/phone. It broke the screen.

There is also the question of waterproofing ... a lot of smartphones don't like water so don't cycle in the rain using one for navigation unless you have it enclosed in something waterproof (or it is a waterproof model).


----------



## HLaB (13 Jun 2017)

User33236 said:


> Garmin are a *bit like Apple in that you pay a bit of a premium up front but benefit from better than average customer support. My 3 plus years old Edge 1000 developed a hardware fault last Thursday and I contacted Garmin about it. This afternoon, after paying a reasonable fee, I received a replacement by courier. Not many other companies are as good as that.
> 
> *I did say a 'bit like Apple' the major difference being Apple's software is actually pretty good.


That customer care is the main reason I've bought Garmins. Many moons ago my old 305 failed just out of warranty. I put up with it switching off mid ride on bumpy roads for too long but when I eventually phoned them up, they said it was a common problem a replaced it for free. 
This year I saw it again. I couldn't have secured the 1000 correctly and on a very bumpy and busy road it went flying. By the time I found it, it'd been well and truly smashed. Gave garmin a call, not expecting much, and it was, 'sorry sir as its not a warranty replacement, we'll have to charge you £70 do you still want to go ahead?'. I think you can guess what my answer was :-)


----------



## wxbull (13 Jun 2017)

I bought my first garmin about 3 years ago, and have upgraded twice. Best things I ever bought. Always good to have a phone separate, for internet and music....awaits blasting for listening to music while on bike 

I will have an edge 25 for sale in 3 weeks time if you are interested


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2017)

Garmin. I have a 200 and a 705. 200 was for commuting, and the 705 was the one for nav. They are robust, and the battery lasts a long time. My 705's has a few scuffs on the case from off road crashes that would have destroyed a phone.

The 200's are being sold off new in places for about £60 as they are 'old'. They can follow a breadcrumb trail.

My 200 was used day in, day out on commutes. The first had a wonky battery, but the current one I've had years. My 705 is older and it's been dead reliable, and I still use it now on the original battery. The GPS accuracy is much better than a phone and you can leave the phone tucked away safely for pictures or emergencies.

The 820 looks to be the one to get now - compact and does everything like the 1000 series.


----------



## Mark1978 (14 Jun 2017)

Wahoo ELEMNT/Bolt ?


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2017)

Mark1978 said:


> Wahoo ELEMNT/Bolt ?


They cost around £200 upwards though I think

I'd look for a used 800 if wanting proper directions and maps (not Bluetooth though so have to upload to a PC). A 200 if happy with preplanned breadcrumb trails. The newer models Bluetooth but cost more

I rarely upload from my 800 (just use phone for Strava), do use it for directions, pre planned routes or on the fly


----------



## Markymark (14 Jun 2017)

....and don't get me started on Garmin taking a mere 20 mins to lock onto GPS if not used for a couple of weeks.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jun 2017)

Markymark said:


> Well there you go. My charging case gives me 8 hours with a full map navigation but in flight mode, just GPS on.



As a phone gps user do you never experience poor tracking? The reason I ask is because my Garmin had to go for repair so I did a couple of rides recording with the phone (Huawei....yes, I know). Didn't use for navigation as I knew where I was going but when I uploaded the ride there were bits of it where I lost gps and then it recovered sometime later

Purely anecdotally it seems the Garmin is more robust in terms of its gps signal lock, certainly more so than my phone


----------



## Markymark (14 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> As a phone gps user do you never experience poor tracking? The reason I ask is because my Garmin had to go for repair so I did a couple of rides recording with the phone (Huawei....yes, I know). Didn't use for navigation as I knew where I was going but when I uploaded the ride there were bits of it where I lost gps and then it recovered sometime later
> 
> Purely anecdotally it seems the Garmin is more robust in terms of its gps signal lock, certainly more so than my phone


The only time it gets a bit confused is very heavy tree coverage or heavily built up areas but it only varies a few meters for a few seconds until it sorts itself out. In terms of locking on pre ride my phone does it within seconds as most.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jun 2017)

Markymark said:


> ....and don't get me started on Garmin taking a mere 20 mins to lock onto GPS if not used for a couple of weeks.




Not true...
I use my Touring on an infrequent basis, sometimes once a month or less and it locks on very quickly.


----------



## Markymark (14 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not true...
> I use my Touring on an infrequent basis, sometimes once a month or less and it locks on very quickly.


I have the same one and it's usually a couple of minutes but it's been 20 minutes before now if a few weeks.


----------



## Markymark (14 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4842944, member: 259"]Yes, that's why phones aren't as accurate.[/QUOTE]
You can see the difference when it locks onto GPS. I can see a wide circle of "this is roughly right" using local masts but within a few seconds it pinpoints it down correctly to the exact location.


----------



## mjr (14 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It was in a full protective flip case and it landed flat on the screen (on a tiled floor), _not_ on a more vulnerable corner of the case/phone. It broke the screen.


I've not seen a "full protective flip case" yet. I always go for wraparound bumpers (because I know my fingers shake sometimes). Maybe that Galaxy has a screen that pops/cracks in a flat impact, but that's pretty unusual.



ColinJ said:


> There is also the question of waterproofing ... a lot of smartphones don't like water so don't cycle in the rain using one for navigation unless you have it enclosed in something waterproof (or it is a waterproof model).


Again, case. And some Garmin's hate the cold and nuke their batteries double-quick in icy winter rain.



Dogtrousers said:


> For me battery life is the killer, because I'm often out all day, and a flat phone would mean losing my phone as well as my GPS.
> 
> I take two Garmins (one backup in my rack bag), a bucket load of rechargeable AAs and a charge tank for topping up my phone. But that's just me.


My phone (Sony Xperia, FWIW) easily lasts all day, always tracking and some navigating, typically with 40% battery life to spare, plus I have a power bank to recharge my phone (about five times - and on tour a solar panel that gives about another recharge), and if needed, I can buy AAs and put them in an AA-to-USB charger. I don't feel a need to carry backup navigation/tracking devices. I'll get there on signs and memory, even if it's not the planned or ideal route. But that's just me.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jun 2017)

Markymark said:


> The only time it gets a bit confused is very heavy tree coverage or heavily built up areas but it only varies a few meters for a few seconds until it sorts itself out. In terms of locking on pre ride my phone does it within seconds as most.



That's interesting. What I found using my phone was it would "lose" GPS tracking a long way up big hills. Not in a valley so not sure why that would be the case. Maybe it's my phone. For sure the Garmin has more reliable GPS lock than my phone


----------



## Markymark (14 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> That's interesting. What I found using my phone was it would "lose" GPS tracking a long way up big hills. Not in a valley so not sure why that would be the case. Maybe it's my phone. For sure the Garmin has more reliable GPS lock than my phone


To be fair the only ride I do is around and around the BT tower.


----------



## PlanB (15 Jun 2017)

Markymark said:


> ....and don't get me started on Garmin taking a mere 20 mins to lock onto GPS if not used for a couple of weeks.



While I am no fan boy of Garmin, I do have an Edge 510.
I feel the quality of the touch screen is a joke. It freezes and crashes on a regular basis, and Garmin Connect is dreadful.
Garmin really do need a reality check with their pricing, as there is arguably better out there for free.

BUT!

With thanks to the Russian Glonas Satelite addition, it locks on before I can get my shoes on .... every time!
Satelite and Blue teeth connection in less than a minute guaranteed.

Speed and tracking are also spot on, battery life lasts many rides, and it just goes from bike to bike with waterproof, rugged and reliable ease.

And for me, the positives just about make it a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have to disagree there. Phones may or may not be less accurate. But it's got nothing to do with the fact that they use A-GPS which is mainly aimed at reducing the time to first fix (although it does do other stuff too). A-GPS does not make phones less accurate.



In my experience as a Search and Rescue volunteer, it does. Not radically so, but enough that if you're looking for a human sized target in foul weather you wouldn't want it.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Garmin. I have a 200 and a 705. 200 was for commuting, and the 705 was the one for nav. They are robust, and the battery lasts a long time. My 705's has a few scuffs on the case from off road crashes that would have destroyed a phone.
> 
> The 200's are being sold off new in places for about £60 as they are 'old'. They can follow a breadcrumb trail.
> 
> ...


I don't have a Garmin. Why do you need one to commute? Don't you know the way?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> I don't have a Garmin. Why do you need one to commute? Don't you know the way?




To record the ride


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2017)

Garmin Etrex. Dull. Boring. Not cycling specific. Doesn't need to be. Very reliable. Put in some AAs, turn it on, follow the blue line to destination, review the ride stats, turn it off, repeat. Works for days on a set of AA batteries.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> To record the ride


If it ain't logged it didn't happen.

Too many people just don't get that.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> To record the ride


That's the main reason I use it on my commutes. It's an electronic log book, basically.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If it ain't logged it didn't happen.
> 
> Too many people just don't get that.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


>


Each to their own, and all.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Each to their own, and all.


Yes indeed!


----------



## User33236 (16 Jun 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> I don't have a Garmin. Why do you need one to commute? Don't you know the way?


When I move in a couple of weeks I intend to use my Garmin to navigate across the city until I learn the route.


----------



## mjr (16 Jun 2017)

User33236 said:


> When I move in a couple of weeks I intend to use my Garmin to navigate across the city until I learn the route.


Actually, if it's a route you're going to do a lot, it may be worth making an audax-style route card of landmarks and signs. I used to do that in London until sat navs improved enough.


----------



## mjr (16 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If it ain't logged it didn't happen.
> 
> Too many people just don't get that.


"Just because there are things I don't remember, it doesn't make my actions meaningless. The world doesn't disappear when you close your eyes." - Eric EXiT, Remember the Sky (sadly no longer online AFAICT - the copies on last.fm and spotify have been replaced by an unrelated track)


----------



## Globalti (16 Jun 2017)

User33236 said:


> When I move in a couple of weeks I intend to use my Garmin to navigate across the city until I learn the route.



But you won't learn the route. Best thing is to study the map of the city and get a feel for the layout and topography; if it's hilly the Garmin might not take you along the best route and if you just follow it blindly you won't learn.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> "Just because there are things I don't remember, it doesn't make my actions meaningless. The world doesn't disappear when you close your eyes." - Eric EXiT, Remember the Sky (sadly no longer online AFAICT - the copies on last.fm and spotify have been replaced by an unrelated track)


As I said, each to their own.

I love reviewing old rides as they inspire me to do new ones.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2017)

User33236 said:


> When I move in a couple of weeks I intend to use my Garmin to navigate across the city until I learn the route.


Holistic navigation. Follow someone who looks like they know where they are going. You may not end up where you want to go but you will end up where you need to be?


----------



## User33236 (16 Jun 2017)

Globalti said:


> But you won't learn the route. Best thing is to study the map of the city and get a feel for the layout and topography; if it's hilly the Garmin might not take you along the best route and if you just follow it blindly you won't learn.


I plan the route manually using online maps taking into account hooks, traffic and any other possible issues then upload to the Garmin. I then follow said route using it to guide me the first couple of times before exploring a bit. Works well for me. YMMV.


----------



## User33236 (16 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Holistic navigation. Follow someone who looks like they know where they are going. You may not end up where you want to go but you will end up where you need to be?


Commute to work tends to be time critical so can't really afford to end up in the wrong place


----------



## snorri (16 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I don't have a Garmin, but I am considering getting one at some point in the future. I am put off by their price tags though...it seems to me that a minimum of over £100 is a lot of money to spend considering I'd only use it to follow routes and keep track of basic things like average speed.


It doesn't sound as if a Garmin would be worth buying in your case. I only use mine when exploring on day trips away from a campsite or hotel and want to get back to where I started, but the Garmin has paid for itself many times over for non cycle related uses.


----------



## PlanB (16 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If it ain't logged it didn't happen.
> 
> Too many people just don't get that.



I record every ride if only to know the mileage of each bike.

Not a problem if you have an old Cateye with a bit of bell wire spiralling down a fork leg. but a GPS needs to be switched on and logged.

I like to know how much use I get out my tyres or when a chain has done a couple of thousand.

I do a lot of 10 mile dashes after work & they add up - I like to know how many miles I do in a month/year.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2017)

User33236 said:


> Commute to work tends to be time critical so can't really afford to end up in the wrong place


If you end up at your work place you've ended up at the wrong place.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2017)

PlanB said:


> I record every ride if only to know the mileage of each bike.
> 
> Not a problem if you have an old Cateye with a bit of bell wire spiralling down a fork leg. but a GPS needs to be switched on and logged.
> 
> ...


Whereas I only log pleasure/leisure rides, and rarely, if ever logged my commutes.

My commute is now done on Shank's


----------



## Threevok (16 Jun 2017)

I currently use Strava on my I-Phone for all rides including commutes.

The main reason being it's a good monitor of how far each individual part on the bike has travelled, and therefore when they are likely to need replacing.

I would love a Garmin though, for navigation purposes.


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Jun 2017)

Get a Garmin 25 (or a 200). these are less than ‎£100. If you don't like it (but you will) sell it on, there is a big market for these and you probably wont lose much if anything.


----------



## mjr (16 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Holistic navigation. Follow someone who looks like they know where they are going. You may not end up where you want to go but you will end up where you need to be?


Social navigation: ask someone if you're unsure or lost. Nearly always works, especially if it's a grizzled cyclist.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> Social navigation: ask someone if you're unsure or lost. Nearly always works, especially if it's a grizzled cyclist.


Talk to strangers? In London? 

ime 90% of city cyclists know nothing of anywhere 100 metres off their regular commute route.


----------



## Biff600 (16 Jun 2017)

PlanB said:


> I record every ride if only to know the mileage of each bike.
> 
> I like to know how much use I get out my tyres or when a chain has done a couple of thousand.
> 
> I do a lot of 10 mile dashes after work & they add up - I like to know how many miles I do in a month/year.



The same here, I log every ride, whether it be on the road bike or the fixie. The Garmin is a great tool and well worth the money, I may upgrade to the 1000 later this year....if my 810 gets 'accidentally' dropped !!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2017)

Don't ask strangers for directions . They haven't got a clue as they only drive.


----------



## r04DiE (16 Jun 2017)

Buy one. That is all.


----------



## SuperHans123 (16 Jun 2017)

Great bit of kit.
I am a hybrid snert who just wants to track distances and have a display on the move with a backlight in the winter.
Garmin Edge 200


----------



## SuperHans123 (16 Jun 2017)

Markymark said:


> Nonsense. My garmin loved to crash. My phone is just as waterproof and I get 8 hours which is more than enough.
> 
> Then factor in the massively clearer screen and map.



With a massive block on the handlebars..feck that.


----------



## SuperHans123 (16 Jun 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> Get a Garmin 25 (or a 200). these are less than ‎£100. If you don't like it (but you will) sell it on, there is a big market for these and you probably wont lose much if anything.



This.


----------



## Threevok (16 Jun 2017)

Well that got me watching a few on fleebay as we speak - cheers


----------



## cuberider (16 Jun 2017)

I bought a used Garmin 200 off here and its been a good buy.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2017)

Markymark said:


> ....and don't get me started on Garmin taking a mere 20 mins to lock onto GPS if not used for a couple of weeks.


That was partially true of the first gen models, but they could take 5 or 10 minutes if they hadn't been used for a while and/or in a brand new location from their last switch on. Wary of that I switched on the 200, 800 and 1000 with just gps and find it locks in seconds and at most under a minute. I believe the 1000 also uses the Russian GPS system and could lock on even faster but I prefer the better battery life with it switched off


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> I don't have a Garmin. Why do you need one to commute? Don't you know the way?



Basic 200 to record the miles. 705 for navigation.


----------



## jonnysnorocket (20 Jun 2017)

In answer to the op, I have a garmin touring, and it is, without an absolute shadow of doubt, the most useless object imaginable...... Do yourself a favour and steer well clear!!


----------



## MichaelO (20 Jun 2017)

I've just sold my 810, having had enough of the crashes. Elemnt Bolt for the same price I sold my second hand 810 - much better unit!!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Jun 2017)

Has anyone ever recorded with a Garmin on a flight? Does it have a fit?


----------



## Aravis (20 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Basic 200 to record the miles. 705 for navigation.


A very similar philosophy - 200 to record miles, 520 for navigation. However, at the start of this year I switched to uploading from the 520 because I prefer the bigger climbing numbers you get from a barometric altimeter, so the 200 is now the backup recording device. Having both on the bars means I can see data and map at the same time without needing to touch anything.

The 200 has been rock-solid at all times. No flicker of a problem that I can remember. A couple of times the 520's display has frozen briefly, but when it freed itself it was clear the track had been recorded faithfully. And it did reboot itself once, but without any loss of data. As for battery life, they both look as though they'll last 20 hours without a recharge, and both can be charged in-flight without disturbing the recording.

A total of £240 paid for both (new). Worth it? Without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Has anyone ever recorded with a Garmin on a flight? Does it have a fit?


Yours is on at present then? 
A few KOM's coming your way.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Jun 2017)

My own experience, fwiw (cribbed from another thread)
(Downsides of a phone)
For me, battery life, finding a mount that seemed secure enough at a reasonable price, heat build up running the GPS & inability to have the screen on without contributing significantly to that heat build up , weatherproofing.

The Garmin 800 I use hasn't given me any trouble so far[1], loaded with OpenStreetmap mapping, and it leaves my phone to be a phone.

I think it may be the best bike thing I ever bought.

[1] I've ridden pre-planned routes (loaded from RidewithGPS), ad hoc routes using the mapping to follow bike routes and check that "wonder where that goes" roads don't end in dead ends, and let it navigate me back to where I was staying in France when I had to cut a circular ride short unexpectedly in an area I didn't know.


----------

